# Hwy 21/Trinity River boat ramp



## BKT (Sep 27, 2013)

I was told a few years ago that the ramp wasn't any good and advised not to launch there.

Last week or the week before, the wife and I went to do some kayak fishing and we watched two small Jon boats launch there. The driver/s just backed the trailer up to where the back of the boat was over the water and then just shoved the boat off.

About an hour or two into our trip a big glass boat came up the river. I just figured they launched at Coleman'so but when we packed up, there was a big tandem axle trailer there.

So does anyone here know what may be wrong with the ramp?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Too many trucks and trailers! Sometimes.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

My guess is that it depends on the river level. Any ramp on the river up there will get a huge amount of mud on it each time the river rises and then falls. To keep them usable when the river recedes either takes a tractor with blade or a powerful water pump and big hose with a fire type nozzle to rinse the mud down. Coleman's is still maintained to the best of my knowledge, but the hwy 21 ramp is not.


----------



## BKT (Sep 27, 2013)

The mud from the floods had been moved off of the concrete and yes Coleman keeps his ramp in good shape.

After a little Google search it seems the metal grate at the end of the concrete at 21 has a huge hole in it.

http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=764297


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

There is a very large bottomless hole in the ramp. I talked to the Houston Co. GW today, and asked about it. He said, "It's gotten worse. Like I said before, it's not worth it. Go to Coleman's, and pay the $10". I'm not chancing it. 
http://colemanscampgrounds.com/


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

if you were to back you trailer tires off of the end of the cattle guard at the end of the ramp you would most likely lose your whole trailer. 
thats why most people use colemans, the 21 "ramp" can get all sorts of messed up after some serious flooding too. its probobly best to plan to use colemans as a backup plan


----------



## csmcg (Jan 20, 2008)

The apron on that ramp has been in bad condition for several years. I've launch my 17foot express there a few times over the past few years with no incidents. When the river is at low is when it is most dangerous. Put your boat in no deeper than you have to have a spotter watch your rig enter the water. Don't know what it will take to get it repaired. Seems like no one wants to claim it. Too bad Mr. Charlton's ramp is closed to the public. I loved that location.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

csmcg said:


> Too bad Mr. Charlton's ramp is closed to the public. I loved that location.


Yes!


----------



## BKT (Sep 27, 2013)

csmcg said:


> Too bad Mr. Charlton's ramp is closed to the public. I loved that location.


Where is that from 21?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

BKT said:


> Where is that from 21?


It was upstream, probably a few river miles.


----------

